# Auction Score from Last Weekend: Arbor Press



## chip_slinger (Apr 21, 2013)

Left some bids last week for stuff at an auction here in town while I was out traveling. I picked up the lots I won today.

This is a nice little arbor press by Dake. It has a nice sturdy home built stand to go with it.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, cool stand!!




Bernie


----------



## chip_slinger (Apr 21, 2013)

Yup, makes my life easier!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 3, 2013)

i always wanted one since high school. we had a 4 ton unit, really heavy and big for an arbor press.
it had a throat that had to be 18" or better from ram to base.
it was really cool.
 i haven't used an arbor press since and secretly still want one.
sweet score, thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## chip_slinger (May 4, 2013)

Still haven't gotten to putting it in a dedicated place yet. Thinking of remaining it to match the toolbox frame.


----------

